# youth hunt



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Just wondering how the youth hunts went for everyone?


My buddies boy Derick got his first bird this year.he took this bird on sunday morning around 6:40 with a decent shot at 35yds.I had one of the other kids with me 2 hills over and could hear him wooo hoooin.lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Dynamite picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

A guy at works 11 y/o daughter got her first one this year too. She was holding the gun up a long time so he had his hand under it for support and she told him to move his hand cuz he was shaking the gun to much. She then wouldn't shoot when he said cuz there was one bird behind the other and she might take two. Waited and took the shot at about 25 yds. I think he said he was in and out in less than an hour. Called while walking in and had birds comming before gun was even out and loaded and had no face covering on yet. That girl is going to disapointed next year! He did tell her it aint that easy. Did he get one this week? NOPE ha ha

bill


----------

